# Any fire inspectors in this Forum from Canada?



## itsasurewin (Nov 24, 2011)

I know this is an mainly an american forum but just wanted to know?  I find this forum informative even though i dont use the IBC or IFC codes.

Thanks.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome to my good northern neighbor. I would love to see posts from Canada as well as many other places. Perhaps a deticated area could be made for Canada here on this site?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 25, 2011)

What codes do you follow? I am sure the codes maybe different BUT I am sure you must have the same concerns problems we have.


----------



## itsasurewin (Nov 25, 2011)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> What codes do you follow? I am sure the codes maybe different BUT I am sure you must have the same concerns problems we have.


Our codes are similar in the states.  Since, my jurisdiction is Federal we enforce tthe National Fire Code of Canada (similar to NFPA 1) including all it's reference codes and standards.  The reference codes and standards are  mainly NFPA, Underwriter Lab. of Canada Standards, Transport Canada, etc..  As per our building code we have National Building Code of Canada (similar to NFPA 101) including its reference codes and standards.  Fire Protection system ref. in the building code are mainly from NFPA and ULC for fire alarm systems.


----------



## itsasurewin (Nov 25, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Welcome to my good northern neighbor. I would love to see posts from Canada as well as many other places. Perhaps a deticated area could be made for Canada here on this site?


Thanks Jpranch


----------



## jpranch (Nov 25, 2011)

You bet. Please keep posting.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Virginia. Was 70 today.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Welcome from sunny Virginia. Was 70 today.


We have flurries this morning it is the first little :chpill touch of winter.


----------



## itsasurewin (Nov 30, 2011)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Welcome from sunny Virginia. Was 70 today.


Nice! All we get here in Vancouver is rain, rain and more rain during the winter months.  But depending where i do my fire inspections.  It can range from  10 degrees Celcius to -40 degree Celcius.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

itsasurewin said:
			
		

> Nice! All we get here in Vancouver is rain, rain and more rain during the winter months.  But depending where i do my fire inspections.  It can range from  10 degrees Celcius to -40 degree Celcius.


If you’re not born to it, it takes a special type person to move to that kind a cold. I worked in Omaha for a winter and if you spit the spittle froze before it hit the ground. The worse part was that once you were in that kind of cold for a little bit you stopped feeling just how cold you were. Scary stuff.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Nov 30, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> If you’re not born to it, it takes a special type person to move to that kind a cold. I worked in Omaha for a winter and if you spit the spittle froze before it hit the ground. The worse part was that once you were in that kind of cold for a little bit you stopped feeling just how cold you were. Scary stuff.


I have lived in Canada (Montreal - Le Groupe Arcop 1997) & currently live 6 miles south of Omaha (our days are balmy and warm being as we are so far south).  

Welcome to the forum Monsieur Winner!

Being out in the cold for inspections is much different than being stuck "out" in the cold...when it actually becomes scary stuff.  The winds here can be brutal.  Granted, rough inspections in an uninsulated NSFR are still not a joy ride...but I usually beard up for the season.  Besides, the northern ladies like the beard-cicles.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I have lived in Canada (Montreal - Le Groupe Arcop 1997) & currently live 6 miles south of Omaha (our days are balmy and warm being as we are so far south).     Besides, the northern ladies like the beard-cicles.


Yep, just what I'm saying scarry stuff, but I must say thumbs up to the beard love'n ladies.


----------



## itsasurewin (Nov 30, 2011)

So what's everyone's educational background?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Nov 30, 2011)

itsasurewin said:
			
		

> So what's everyone's educational background?


Master's of Science in Architectural Studies

8 years of private practice/sector side (and all the continuing education that pertains)

5 years of governmental/public sector side (and all the ICC and continuing education that pertains)


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 1, 2011)

Self taught know it all   (and all the beatings that came along with it)

18  years of private practice/sector side construction  (and all the continuing education that pertains)

6   years of governmental/public sector side  (and all the ICC and continuing education that pertains)


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 1, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Self taught know it all   (and all the beatings that came along with it)


I took a couple of those know it all classes too.  Most of which are online courses, but by the time I finished I knew more than the instructor.  Also, speaking of beatings, Wednesdays were always my day in the barrel...I learned a lot on Wednesdays too.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 1, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I took a couple of those know it all classes too.  Most of which are online courses, but by the time I finished I knew more than the instructor.  Also, speaking of beatings, Wednesdays were always my day in the barrel...I learned a lot on Wednesdays too.


Head first or right side up? It always comes down to if they let you get in, you dive in or they put you in.

Some times its safer to just stay in the barrel, but you never learn anything new that way.

The funny thing is that I really do love to learn new things just took a decade and a half to realize it.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 1, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Head first or right side up? It always comes down to if they let you get in, you dive in or they put you in.Some times its safer to just stay in the barrel, but you never learn anything new that way.
> 
> The funny thing is that I really do love to learn new things just took a decade and a half to realize it.


On a side note...my boss would come out of his glassed in office on Wednesdays and kindly state, "the beatings will continue until moral improves."  Thursdays, I would go to town inside outside upside down.


----------



## itsasurewin (Dec 1, 2011)

3 Year Fire Protection Engineering Technology

2 Year Fire Protection Engineering experience

3 Years experience (1 Year - Nuclear Industry, 2 Years - Federal) - Fire Inspector

+ ongoing continuing education courses


----------



## jpranch (Dec 1, 2011)

I grateuated frrom the 6 grad 3 times


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 1, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I grateuated frrom the 6 grad 3 times


Aint that what we were supposed to do?


----------



## tmurray (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello from a fellow Canadian! I'm a building inspector on the east coast in New Brunswick.

Just to clarify the National Building Code of Canada acts kind of like your IBC and IRC. Our code is divided into 9 parts as follows:

1. Administration

2. Reserved (generally used for provincial specific codes)

3. Fire Protection, Occupant Safety and Accessibility (used for buildings over 3 stories in height or over 600 square meters as well as certain types of occupancies)

4. Structural Design (Contains design criteria for professional engineers)

5. Environmental Separation (insulation levels, ACH etc.)

6. HVAC

7. Plumbing (This section just refers you to the National Plumbing Code of Canada)

8. Safety Measures at Construction and Demolition Sites

9. Housing and Small Buildings (this section contains prescriptive design criteria)

It is important to note that we have an objective based code, so even our prescriptive section will tell you what requirements each code section satisfies. If you have a different means of achieving an objective of the code other than the prescriptive path you can submit what we call an "alternate solution".

Personally I was surprised how similar ICC is to the NBCC. Many requirements are the same in both codes.


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 2, 2011)

Working on a project that involved a Canadian study.



			
				itsasurewin said:
			
		

> So what's everyone's educational background?


Education includes:

BS Civil Engineering

MS Fire Protection Engineering

Certification includes:

PE and CalEMA SAP Evaluator

Prior experience includes volunteer FF/EMT for local FD/FMO.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok. I'll do the show em thing too. High School grad with some college. Been in code enforcement since 1988. Certs: NFPA Certified Fire Protection Specialist (CFPS) Certification #2180, ICC Certified Building Official , ICC Certified Plans Examiner, ICC Certified Building Inspector

ICC Certified Fire Inspector-1, ICC One & Two Family Dwelling Building Inspector, ICC One & Two Family Dwelling Mechanical Inspector,Maryland State Certified Inspector all diciplins, Emergency Management Institute, IS-1 Emergency Program Manager, Emergency Management Institute, IS-2 Emergency Preparedness, USA, Emergency Management Institute, IS-3 Radiological Emergency Management, Emergency Management Institute, IS-5 Hazardous Materials. Scheduled to take Fire Inspector II next month.


----------



## itsasurewin (Dec 2, 2011)

tmurray said:
			
		

> Hello from a fellow Canadian! I'm a building inspector on the east coast in New Brunswick.Just to clarify the National Building Code of Canada acts kind of like your IBC and IRC. Our code is divided into 9 parts as follows:
> 
> 1. Administration
> 
> ...


Good to know there's a fellow Canadian on this forum.  pm me your email.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2011)

National Fire Inspector I & II Certification, International Code Council, *August 2008*

National Fire Plans Examiner Certification, International Code Council,* August 2008*

National Professional Board Certification for Fire Investigator, National Fire Service Board Professional Qualifications,* July 2007 *

Fire Officer I & II Certification, *Michigan** Firefighters Training Council, July 2007* 

National Fire & Explosion Investigator Certification, *International Association of **Arson Investigators,* *July 2007*

National Fire Inspector Certification Level II, National Fire Protection Association, *July 2003*


National Plans Examiner Certification, National Fire Protection Association, *September 2000*

Fire Service *Instructor Certification, **Michigan** Firefighters Training Council, August 1998*

*National Fire Inspector Certification Level I, National Fire Protection Association, June 1998*


*State Inspector Certification, **Michigan State Police Academy**,* *Michigan**,  January 1997*


Firefighter II Certification, State of Michigan, *January 1995*

Firefighter I Certification, State of Michigan, *November 1994*

Driver Engineer Certification, Palm Beach County Fire Academy, Florida,*January1993* 


*E.M.T Certification,* *Palm Beach County Fire Academy**, **Florida** (Expired), December 1992*

Fire Officer Certification, Palm Beach County Fire Academy, Florida, *March 1991*


Municipal *Fire Inspector Certification, **Palm Beach County Fire Academy**, **Florida**, March 1987*


*Firefighter Certification, **Palm Beach County Fire Academy**, **Florida**, June 1985*


----------



## itsasurewin (Dec 6, 2011)

just a video i took with my digital camera landing in the arctic circle to do a fire inspection.

http://youtu.be/wpOIjENj1ns

check it out!!


----------

